# Kanthal



## Al3x

Hi,

Does anyone know where I could get my hands on some kanthal in durbz, 28g and 30g maybe even some 26g


----------



## KieranD

I can ship to you  
I have some landing in a bout 10 days time


----------



## shabbar

not that i know of , most vendors on the forum will courier


----------



## Al3x

thanx guys, but R100 to ship a R15 item
looks like i need to indulge a little on a new vape mail order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZortEd

@Al3x , hey. I'm no vendor or anything, but i got my hands on a 4km roll of Kanthal 26.. so if you want i can snail mail some for you. Sorry abouth the pic quality, but just to give you an idea next to Neme with Trident Foggy...it Dwarfs it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

where did you get that from


----------



## Al3x

@ZortEd sent you a pm


----------



## shabbar

glad you zorted @Al3x


----------



## Riaz

4km of kanthal


----------



## shabbar

Riaz said:


> 4km of kanthal


 
heaven


----------



## ZortEd

LOL... yeah, only way i could get it was in "bulk"


----------



## shabbar

ZortEd said:


> LOL... yeah, only way i could get it was in "bulk"


 
from where ??


----------



## ZortEd

I know a guy, that knows a guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

ZortEd said:


> I know a guy, that knows a guy


and now you know us, so organise

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ZortEd

I'd love to..


----------



## shabbar

but?


----------



## ZortEd

No buts.


----------



## shabbar

so you can / will organise ?


----------



## ZortEd

Don't quote me on this but i can get up to 1mm Kanthal from him.


----------



## ZortEd

I can organise the issue for me is the "Bulk" 4000m is a lot of wire, even if i build a coil a day for the rest of my life i don't think i'd be able to use it all. What are you looking for @shabbar


----------



## shabbar

whats the prices like ?


----------



## eviltoy

Organise a group buy for some rolls ek se lol


----------



## ZortEd

Either way i guess i'm going to have to organise that.


----------



## ZortEd

@shabbar what would you pay for a roll like that?


----------



## shabbar

shit i dunno , 4km will last me a few lifetimes .
tooo much for only 1 person , a 50m would be perfect .


----------



## capetocuba

ZortEd said:


> @shabbar what would you pay for a roll like that?


Phew that's a lot of wire. Can't you speak to the guy who knows a guy for us in the forum please? Price must be well good when you buying in kilometers per order!


----------



## ZortEd

A full roll like that will go for R1.5/m depending on the guage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

thats a steal , i will take 50m


----------



## capetocuba

shabbar said:


> thats a steal , i will take 50m


Me tooooooooooooo!


----------



## shabbar

anybody else for the balance of 3km odd LoL!


----------



## Riaz

wait a second

on ebay, 30m costs roughly R100.00

so thats R3.33 per meter (R100.00 / 30m = R3.33)

4km (4000m) X R3.33 = R13333.00 roughly

isnt this a fair calculation?


----------



## shabbar

Riaz said:


> wait a second
> 
> on ebay, 30m costs roughly R100.00
> 
> so thats R3.33 per meter (R100.00 / 30m = R3.33)
> 
> 4km (4000m) X R3.33 = R13333.00 roughly
> 
> isnt this a fair calculation?


 

it is but a full roll works out to R1.50 per m


----------



## Riaz

now organise there


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Please include me in this buy


----------



## ZortEd

If i find an easy way for me to measure and wind the wire.. I'll gladly do so for you guys.


----------



## ZortEd

That being said, i think we should make it 100m a pop to justify that price of R1.5 a meter.


----------



## eviltoy

yeah 100m min sounds about right


----------



## Al3x

I'll also join in depending on what guage you guys are considering


----------



## shabbar

where are you situated @ZortEd


----------



## ET

alex feel like sharing some of that kanthal? only want about 10m or so


----------



## shabbar

@denizenx 

get the 100m . more then enough to last a few years


----------



## Al3x

denizenx said:


> alex feel like sharing some of that kanthal? only want about 10m or so


@denizenx I've only requested 15 m and its already been shipped, but you are welcome to some when it arrives via snail mail


----------



## ET

thanks dude, got your pm, we can sort things out


----------



## drew

Count me in for 200m please


----------



## MurderDoll

What price per metre are we working on here?


----------



## shabbar

R1.50


----------



## MurderDoll

Sweet! 

I'll be down for 100m on a spindle!


----------



## ZortEd

Ok guys. I've went to a buddy of mine into fishing, and he has the appropriate equipment to measure and spool line thicker than this Kanthal. I have 8 x 100m and 1 x 200m @drew.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

What gauge @ZortEd ?


----------



## Al3x

its 26g @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy

Ill take 100m


----------



## MurderDoll

ZortEd said:


> Ok guys. I've went to a buddy of mine into fishing, and he has the appropriate equipment to measure and spool line thicker than this Kanthal. I have 8 x 100m and 1 x 200m @drew.


Awesome stuff! 

Let me know when you ready to ship so I can EFT you the money.


----------



## Ryan

Hey peeps any idea where i can get 24g Kanthal been searching an no one seems to have it


----------



## Riaz

Ryan said:


> Hey peeps any idea where i can get 24g Kanthal been searching an no one seems to have it


shew, not even a Hi, my name is Ryan



please take a moment to introduce yourself here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ZortEd

@ MurderDoll, pm me you info i'll ship of the first lot tomorrow..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd

@eviltoy pm me your info pls.


----------



## BansheeZA

and for all my hard work winding and supplying of spools i also got some thanx ZortEd

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

PM incoming!


----------



## VapeSnow

Ill take 500meters plz!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

Hi @ZortEd , please put me down for 100 meters


----------



## ShaneW

Hi @ZortEd 

I'll take 200m please


----------

